# isterdim / ister idim



## FlyingBird

*isterdim*

is it possible to say ister idim instead of isterdim?


----------



## yunusceliik

It is possible but "isterdim" easier than "ister idim". It's not wrong


----------



## FlyingBird

but if i am correct erdim suffix have 2 different meanings. 

giderdim=i used to go
giderdim=i would go

çocukken sinemaya çok sık giderdim (when i was kid i used to go to theater)
bunu yapmasaydın giderdim (i would go if you havent do it)

but i cant understand in second sentence, how its possible that gider idim mean i would go, i tought idim mean (i was) so giderdim should mean only i used to go.
literaly giderdim (i was go)

hope you can understand me, this is really hard for us learners to understand


----------



## yunusceliik

Dont worry. I got it. But how can i teach you 

Gider idim mean i used to go. But we dont use gider idim we use giderdim for used to go and would go. It is interested  context

Giderdim=gider idim the same things


----------



## FlyingBird

so if someone say* yapardım* how do you understand if he mean i used to do or i would do?

or in turkish yapardım have only 1 meaning but you say it mean both because its not possible to translate to english excactly?

i am really confused 

bunu yapmasaydın *gider**dim* (does it literaly mean *i was gider*) like gider oldum, gider olmak and so on?


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> so if someone say* yapardım* how do you understand if he mean i used to do or i would do?
> 
> or in turkish yapardım have only 1 meaning but you say it mean both because its not possible to translate to english excactly?
> 
> i am really confused



There is actually one _yapardım_ in English too. Remember, you can replace _"used to"_ with _"would"_ in many situations.
_I used to play basketball when I was a student.
I would play basketball when I was a student._

So that "old habit" and "past possibilty" meanings are considered similar in both English and Turkish.
It may be weird for non-native speakers, I don't know. Are they different in your native language?



FlyingBird said:


> bunu yapmasaydın *gider**dim* (does it literaly mean *i was gider*) like gider oldum, gider olmak and so on?



No, _"giderdim"_ and _"gider oldum"_ are totally different things.

_"Gider oldum"_ (I'm not even sure if this usage is grammatical) means _"I didn't use to go in the past; but now I somehow go."_ 
Let's give and example: _Ağzıma alkol sürmezdim, şimdi her gün şişelerce içer oldum._ (_I didn't use to drink, I'd never drunk before; but now I drink bottles of alcohol every day._) It's literally _"I've become içer."_

By the way, that _"oldum"_ may also mean _"I became"_ rather than _"I've become"_. If so, the situations of _"yapar"_, _"gider"_ etc is over, ended in the past. I believe you already know that.
If you add _"gibi"_, it will mean that you were close to doing something. (_düşer gibi oldum, hava kararır gibi oldu..._)

Phew  Enough for now. Hope it helps.


----------

